# Santa Monica Vist



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

any one ride in the mornings or weekends. heading out next sunday the 11th for 2.5 weeks. im a 30-60 mile rider. looking for a group to ride with, dont really now the area enough.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I sometimes ride with a group out of Playa Vista. I can give you directions from Santa Monica on how to get there. They go at a pretty easy pace, usually for 25-40 miles, mostly flat. If you tack on the ride from S.M. to Playa Vista you'll do fine.

Lemme know if you want more info.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I'm not a member, but I see these guys riding around all the time.

http://www.lagrange.org/rides.htm

They always start close to Santa Monica. Their rides aren't quite 30 miles, but they hit some hills or run at a decent pace.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

also check in with the Cynergy shop, see if they know of any rides planned.

(310) 857-1500


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> also check in with the Cynergy shop, see if they know of any rides planned.
> 
> (310) 857-1500


Dude. I hit 6000 posts today and you're still in the 3's. WTF?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Dude. I hit 6000 posts today and you're still in the 3's. WTF?



I don't sit in front of this all day and night.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> I don't sit in front of this all day and night.


I'm comin' up to 8K.....newbs.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I'm comin' up to 8K.....newbs.


See you this time next month. :wink:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, I'm approaching 2000. And I've been hanging out on this website since there was only one forum, and Fixed was using his real name....


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> Hey, I'm approaching 2000. And I've been hanging out on this website since there was only one forum, and Fixed was using his real name....


was that when it was a BBS?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> was that when it was a BBS?


I think it was a bunch of guys sitting in a room with typewriters.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You laugh about the typewriters... It was still faster than dial-up.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica has a ride on Saturdays. I've seen them up the coast 30 miles from town, so that my be a clue as to how far they go.

JSR


----------

